
Show HN: pooshr - What pushes you? - arfrank
http://www.pooshr.com/
======
arfrank
After seeing a post earlier for a different motivational project,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1616154>, I figured I'd share the recent
project I've been working on. It's a motivational content delivery vehicle via
SMS. We were initially focusing primarily on B2C, but have decided to focus
more on B2B clientele. The impetus for this project was partially this article
from the WSJ:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870431490457525...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704314904575250352409843386.html)

------
wwortiz
poo isn't really something you wan't in a domain name.

~~~
arfrank
We recently bought pushr.net and will be switching over sometime soon.

